# Bay Rum anybody?



## kagey (Oct 14, 2021)

Being a guy - you know I hate to ask for directions.... or help.
But this has been killing me for a while.

Where the heck should I be buying my Bay Rum??

Brambleberry doesn't sell it. Lebermuth has discontinued it. 
And WSP's Crafter Choice wants nearly $5 an ounce!!

While I've found it on Nature's Garden, Wellington and bescented -- I see bad review for the fragrance saying that it's not the "real" bay rum smell.

Can anybody point me in the right direction for an "authentic" Bay Rum FO where I won't have to take a second mortgage on my house?


----------



## Bubble Agent (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi!

I have never used that fragrance but have always wanted to because of the type of scent, but since the flashpoints always are a problem I can`t seem to find anyone I can purchase it from. However you don`t want to worry about that!

Here is Bulk Apothecary:








						Bay Rum Fragrance Oil
					

Buy Bay Rum fragrance oil and other pure fragrance oils from Bulk Apothecary at Wholesale prices




					www.bulkapothecary.com
				




Here is Flaming candle:








						Bay Rum Fragrance Oil
					

Bay Rum Fragrance Oil for candle and soap making: A bright, fresh fragrance that captures the energy of bay leaves, orange peel and zest.




					www.theflamingcandle.com
				




*edit:* If you haven`t used Flaming candle for fragrance oils before I have tried a huge deal of them, and they are fantastic in soaps. I haven`t found one that didn`t stick yet. I even have 3 of them in my CPSR, that is how much I love them, and they stick really well, and their CS is great and very service minded.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 14, 2021)

Thesage.com also has bay rum though I've not used it. Their scents that I have used were high quality, worth the extra $ imo


----------



## Carly B (Oct 14, 2021)

I have used Bay Rum from Oregon Trails.  It's quite nice, hubby likes it.


----------



## cassia (Oct 15, 2021)

@kagey I hope you're able to get the bay rum fragrance/oil, whatever. We used to buy a bay rum soap more than 30 years ago, I forget what company made it. It was a wonderful scent. I'm sure my sons would like it.


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 15, 2021)

Carly B said:


> I have used Bay Rum from Oregon Trails.  It's quite nice, hubby likes it.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You did NOT die of dysentery!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 15, 2021)

I was going to recommend Oregon Trails West Indies Bay FO, which is such an awesome FO, but darn, darn, darn....I  just looked and saw that they no longer have a listing for it, which is a real bummer because it smells exactly like the Bay Rum blend I make for my hubby's aftershave with real West Indies Bay essential oil (i.e. pimenta racemosa), allspice berries and rum, a blend of which my hubby absolutely loves the smell. I was so happy to have found that FO, because the pimenta racemosa bay EO is so expensive. I'll have to use what I have left of the FO very sparingly (sniffle, sniffle). 

I have smelled their Bay Rum FO, and it just doesn't hold a candle to their West Indies Bay FO. I do wonder, though, if it it would smell anything close if it were blended with their Tradewinds FO.....hmmmm  


IrishLass


----------



## glendam (Oct 16, 2021)

New direction aromatics has one, I have never used it, there seems to be mixed reviews though


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 16, 2021)

I use the Bay Rum from MMS.  I would say it’s more “green” than ”spice.” At least some of my male soap testers were able to identify the scent as a bay rum without being told In advance.


----------



## Stephd31 (Oct 16, 2021)

I used Bay Rum from Nature's Garden a few years ago. It was Ok, not bad, not great, not a favorite of anybody's. I don't plan to purchase it again.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Oct 16, 2021)

Anybody in Canada have a reliable distributor for Bay Rum?


----------



## Carly B (Oct 16, 2021)

IrishLass said:


> I was going to recommend Oregon Trails West Indies Bay FO, which is such an awesome FO, but darn, darn, darn....I  just looked and saw that they no longer have a listing for it, which is a real bummer because it smells exactly like the Bay Rum blend I make for my hubby's aftershave with real West Indies Bay essential oil (i.e. pimenta racemosa), allspice berries and rum, a blend of which my hubby absolutely loves the smell. I was so happy to have found that FO, because the pimenta racemosa bay EO is so expensive. I'll have to use what I have left of the FO very sparingly (sniffle, sniffle).
> 
> I have smelled their Bay Rum FO, and it just doesn't hold a candle to their West Indies Bay FO. I do wonder, though, if it it would smell anything close if it were blended with their Tradewinds FO.....hmmmm
> 
> ...



Yup, agreed about West Indies Bay FO.  I have some of that, and that's what I was looking for on the site--I couldn't believe it was gone.  I  have both of them (just small bottles, like 2 oz), and while hubby and I like  them both, the Bay Rum is not as good as the West Indies Bay.  But I think that I would be happy with the Bay Rum as is if I didn't have the West Indies Bay as a comparison.


----------



## Ford (Oct 16, 2021)

Bay rum was first FO this newbie bought. From Nature's Garden. still holding well @ 18 months.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 16, 2021)

kagey said:


> Where the heck should I be buying my Bay Rum??
> 
> Can anybody point me in the right direction for an "authentic" Bay Rum FO where I won't have to take a second mortgage on my house?



Try Bay Rum FO from Shay and Company.


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 16, 2021)

Gaisy59 said:


> Anybody in Canada have a reliable distributor for Bay Rum?



Candora Soaps has one (Bay Rum Fragrance Oil Candora Soap) I haven't tried this specifically, but Candora is very reliable in general.  
And Suds and Scents has one as well (Bay Rum – Suds n’ Scents) Again, I haven't tried this specifically, but I find Suds and Scents to be reliable in general as well.

Good luck!


----------



## kagey (Oct 16, 2021)

Gaisy59 said:


> Anybody in Canada have a reliable distributor for Bay Rum?


isn't New Directions a Canadian company, eh?








						Bay Rum Fragrance Oil
					






					www.newdirectionsaromatics.com


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 16, 2021)

kagey said:


> isn't New Directions a Canadian company



Oh!  I've never heard of them before! _Y'all_


----------



## Gaisy59 (Oct 17, 2021)

kagey said:


> isn't New Directions a Canadian company, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya eh it is, and their products are good enough for the price but i find some of their scents seem weak.
I did find Island Escape…has anyone (in Canada) tried their products?


----------



## kagey (Oct 17, 2021)

sorry y'all.
I couldn't help myself.
i used to live in Chicago and had friends from North of the border... and used to tease them.
hope I didn't offend. it was meant in a playful jest.
we all have our dialect eccentricities... ya know wadda mean?


----------



## Gaisy59 (Oct 17, 2021)

kagey said:


> sorry y'all.
> I couldn't help myself.
> i used to live in Chicago and had friends from North of the border... and used to tease them.
> hope I didn't offend. it was meant in a playful jest.
> we all have our dialect eccentricity... ya know wadda mean?


 Absolutely no offence taken.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 17, 2021)

Um, Anyone try NY Scent's Bay Rum? A few of us have tried this company's FOs and so far, we can vouch for their quality.


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Oct 17, 2021)

kagey said:


> sorry y'all.
> I couldn't help myself.
> i used to live in Chicago and had friends from North of the border... and used to tease them.
> hope I didn't offend. it was meant in a playful jest.
> we all have our dialect eccentricities... ya know wadda mean?



No worries, mate!

We're just chillin' out up here, enjoying our free healthcare.  All good, my friend!


----------



## car7s (Sep 29, 2022)

kagey said:


> Being a guy - you know I hate to ask for directions.... or help.
> But this has been killing me for a while.
> 
> Where the heck should I be buying my Bay Rum??
> ...


Hi,  saw your post and I have to order bay rum but the price at WSP is now way to much ....it is a good seller for me and I was wondering if you found another vendor you were happy with.


----------



## car7s (Sep 29, 2022)

car7s said:


> Hi,  saw your post and I have to order bay rum but the price at WSP is now way to much ....it is a good seller for me and I was wondering if you found another vendor you were happy with.


----------

